# Diet Ideas



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

As my gains have slowed down but are pretty steady just looking to alter my diet which has done me up to now but a few ideas as to perhaps why its not great would help. I dont have a big appetite and looking to grow a bit more.

Im 5'10" and just over 12 stone.

This week I have been having :-

9am Oats & Milk + Protein shake on my way to work

12:00 - Baked Potato with 2 fillings. Apple.

3:00 - Cashew Nuts or Go Natural Bar

6:00 - Pasta meal or Chicken and Carbs

8:00 - Post Workout Protein Shake

11:00 Cottage cheese and brown bread.

How am I best tweaking this as I know it isnt great and I need to take my diet more seriously as I feel its now the main thing holding me back.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Diet isn't too bad.

What are those fillings with your baked potato? If not protein based, Id add some in here and maybe also add a shake with your 3pm meal.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

With the jacket spud I tend to have bolognese or chilli with cheese. I could substitute this for other things but I go out for my food but there is a good selection.

I could easily have a shake with meal 2. Is there anything else I can have as a snack for meal 2 that is high in protein even though there are no cooking or fridge facilities where I work?

What protein source would be good to add to meal 3 any suggestions?

Cheers for the feedback guys any tweaks I can do then it will help me on my way so I do appreciate it


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I always find a tub of quark with a scoop of protein powder mixed in is a good snack, specially if you chuck some fruit in there. I get frozen berries from the coop. About 54g protein right there and 300 cals, or you could use 0% fromage frais to lower both slightly. I usually have this before bed but could be a snack any time.

Olive oil is another good way to up your calories. stick it in a shake or pour it over a salad or your pasta.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been meaning to try that Quark as I am getting a bit sick of cottage cheese. I have started adding olive oil to potatoes.

Will probably get some oats to go with my shakes too and hopefully that will make a difference.

Suppose I just need to get something better at 3pm that willl keep at work as thats when I am losing out.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Parki79 said:


> This has been the basis of it for this week.
> 
> omelette with 2 wholemeal toast (at home for breakfast)
> 
> ...


Hi Parki you asked me to take a look and I know I'm a bit late but better late than never so how's the appetite and bulking up doing? I've put up some changes you could try and give my weight gain shake a go.If you find your putting on a bit of fat just cut the carbs down a bit

blend

400ml full fat milk

2 scoops choc whey protein or 1 whey 1 casein

fine oats how much is up to you

1 large frozen banana

1 tbs peanut butter


----------

